# 55 gallon bait barrel



## Sun Pirate (Dec 23, 2009)

How do I build a crank to raise and lower the barrel into the water off a pier?


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Why build one, you can buy a cheap boat winch and fill it with rope or cable. All you need then is a small boom with a pulley at the end so the bucket will clear the edge of the dock when you raise it.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

I use one of these. No booms or winches necessary. You can find them in the Classified section


----------

